# Oops. Forgot the rennet when making Chevre



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

So this is only my second batch of cheese, so I don't know if the end result will be good or bad. I forgot to put the rennet in last night when I added the culture. This morning, the cheese didn't match the pic in the book, but the curd looked good and I started to drain it. Now (noonish), the cheese is wonderful velvety smooth and the taste is fantastic. Without the rennet, will the curd separate while in the fridge?

On my one and only other batch of cheese, a Frommage Frais made with cow's milk, I had a nice looking clean break, per the photos in my beginner's book. This rennet-less batch did not look at all like that batch.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

IMHO it will not set without rennet....
what culture did you use?...


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

You got me curious so I got out of my comfy bed to go look at the label. I used a packet labeled "chÃ¨vre" that DW got from cheesemaking.com. It has a curious ingredient called "microbial coagulant enzyme". I bet that saved my bacon. I can tell you that I won't change a thing on the next batch. It is out of this world, and I've been getting all sorts of rave reviews for it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The chevre culture from NE Cheesemaking has a rennet already added to it


----------

